# Multiple Rhoms



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been growing out 5 Peru rhoms all between .5 -3/4" in my 150g planted setup for about a month now. What's the size they will reach before I have to transplant them to other tanks? They seem to have there territories settled for the time being... Most of them are closer to 3/4" (3) while the other two are closer to the .5" mark.. This is my first Black P setup... 80 degrees, 150g tall, feeding black worms mostly with some ghost shrimp roaming, and occasional rosies with 2 mystery snails on cleanup.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As soon as possible if you want to keep them... I raised 3 1" with dividers for about a month, they found a way to get past them and attack the others.


----------



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

I haven't had any problems yet, how big was your tank that you housed the 3 Rhoms in? I have decided to move one into a smaller tank and sell the other 3.. Even though i think i could get away with 2 in the 150 i'm going to side with caution..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

120 tall... and tried twice in a slightly smaller tank.

Its tested and true, you WILL have problems, it WONT work and you will eventually loose every fish except for one. Unless you have thousands of gallons of space, they will eventually kill or permanently wound the others.

After a few weeks of chaos, I focused on one and have had that fish for around 12 years. Put one in the biggest tank you can, focus on water quality and filtration, high flow and a good diet if you are planning to grow it out.


----------



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks... Now i just have to find someone to take the others off of my hands..


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I think we got the same fish from aquascape.. I only kept them in the same tank for a few days. Noticed them swimming and going too close to each other and separated. Im glad I did, the one attacks anything that goes near him. He even bites the gravel vacuum


----------



## Rob Banks (Jun 19, 2017)

Yep... Rhoms aka highlanders... There can only be one.. Luckily i still have one intact... I guess some thing you have to learn for yourself...


----------

